# Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht ;)



## The flyfisher (21. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Boardis , 

ich suche eine gute Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen.
Nun brauche ich euren Rat was gut wäre.
Ihr könnt mir hier mal ein paar Modelle hinschreiben
und ich schau sie mir dann im Angelladen an und schau 
ob ich mit der Rute auch gut zurecht komme.
Tipps sind auch erwünscht da ich auf die Hechtangelei
mit der Fliegenrute nicht so viel Erfahrung habe.
Brauche ich jetzt eher eine 8/9 oder reicht auch eine 7er ?
Bitte schreibt hier mal womit ihr die Erfahrungen gemacht habt.
Natürlich sind auch schöne Fliegenmuster / Bunnys / Streamer die gut fangen erwünscht.

Brauche ich für die Hechtfliegenfischerei eine Sink oder Trocken Line?
Welche Rolle für die passende Rute ?

So danke ich euch schonmal 
Und wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende:m


----------



## gezz (21. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Hallo, 

habe mir vor ein paar Wochen auch meine erste Hechtausrüstung gekauft und anschließend erfolgreich eingesetzt.

Habe hier ein bissl darüber geschrieben: http://flybei.wordpress.com/

Im ersten Teil des Berichts habe ich auch was über die Rute geschrieben. Ein paar Hechtmuster sind auch da. Sind zwar relativ klein, haben in den Gewässern wo ich gefischt habe aber super gefangen. Sind allerdings nichts für den Bodden oder größere Seen, da müsste man schon was größeres nehmen.

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## daunti (21. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Hallo "The Flyfisher". 

kommt ganz darauf an wann und wo du auf Hecht fischen willst. Weiters spielt natürlich die zu erwartende Größe der Fische eine Frage. 

Im Sommer nehmen die Hechte eher kleine Streamer die man mit einer 6er Rute und 6er Schwimmschnur sehr delikat präsentieren kann ohne den Hecht aufzuschrecken. Mit entsprechendem Vorfach (mind. 0,45er Fluocarbon) ist ein 80er Hecht schon noch mit der 6er zu bändigen. Sind größere Fische im Gewässer sollte es dann schon eher eine 8er Ausrüstung sein.

Im Winter stehen die Hechte tief und wollen große Stremer (mind 20 cm). Die wirfst du mit der 6er nicht, da brauchts dann schon mind. 8er, besser 10er weil man - damit man auf Tiefe kommt - auch dementsprechend schwere Sinkschnüre nimmt. Zusätzlich ist bei Streamern dieser Größe natürlich auch immer mit Großhechten zu rechnen.

Also so als allround Ausrüstung für den Hecht würd ich dir eine 8er Rute mit Runningline und passenden Schussköpfen (schwimmend im Sommer, sinkend im Winter) empfehlen. Meistens kommt dann aber später eine 6er und 10er dazu :q

Ach ja, zu den Streamern - versuch die Futterfische nachzubinden bzw Streamer zu kaufen die den Futterfischen ähnlich sind. Meine letzten 5 Hechte hatten alle mind. eine 20er Regenbogenforelle im Magen. Jetzt kannst dir denken wie meine Streamer aussehen 
Bei Rotaugen oder Barsch als Hauptnahrung würden die Streamer wieder anders aussehen.


----------



## The flyfisher (21. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *



daunti schrieb:


> Hallo "The Flyfisher".
> 
> kommt ganz darauf an wann und wo du auf Hecht fischen willst. Weiters spielt natürlich die zu erwartende Größe der Fische eine Frage.
> 
> ...



Danke für die hilfreichen Informationen deiner Seite.
Ja ich denke ich werde mir auch eine 8/9 kaufen.
Nur weiß ich nicht was genau für ein Modell ( soll schon hochwertiger sein aber auch nicht über 100euro gehen 
Dazu brauch ich eine passend gute Fliegenrolle.
Ich habe bereits eine 5/6 und gehe damit regelmäßig fischen.
Also lieber wenn ich mir eine 8/9 kaufe beide schnüre zulegen?

Also mit den Streamer weiß ich jetzt bescheid.


----------



## Bungo (21. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Ich fische eine 6er Guideline LPXE RS (4 teilig) mit einer Guideline Costal.
Damit wirfst du alles raus. Die Rute ist einfach unglaublich.
Ich wollte sie erst als 7er, aber die 6er hat mehr Power als einige 8er die ich geworfen habe.
Solange du nicht gerade auf großen weiten Seen fischt kommst du damit super zurecht.
Die Schnur ist übrigens Intermediate, also hat eine geringe Sinkrate. Du kommst also auch auf Tiefe, kannst aber auch im Flachwasser direkt unter der Oberfläche fischen.

Wenn du aber wirklich auf weiten Seen fischt, dann würde ich evtl auch zu einer 10er greifen.


----------



## daKorby (21. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Servus,

also das Set was ich selbst zum Hechtfischen benutze hat mehr als hundert euro gekostet. War aber auch alles komplett. 

Hier das Set : 
http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/ruten-rollen-kombos/loop-pike-booster-set.html
War zu der Zeit wo ichs mir gekauft habe der Billigste Shop.

Hier der Testbericht :
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/looppike.html

Ist ein absolut klasse Set damit kannst du die 20cm Hasen auch noch weit und gut schmeissen.


----------



## Inkognitofly (21. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Des passt

Hecht-Outfit


----------



## gezz (22. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Hab auch die Xi2 und bin sehr zufrieden. Kollege von mir ebenfalls. Ist allerdings ein bissl teurer als 100 Euro  Sie wird im Moment überall aus dem Programm genommen, weil der Nachfolger da ist. Man kann dann schon ab und an ein "Schnäppchen" machen.

Wenn du um die 100 Euro ausgeben willst, ist ein TFO vielleicht nicht verkehrt. Die sind im Moment auch recht günstig zu kriegen. 

Ich würde dir aber auf jeden Fall zu einer 8er Raten. Damit bist du für alles gewappnet. Die Idee mit den unterschiedlichen Schussköpfen finde ich auch sehr sinnvoll. Aber overall (Rute, Rolle, Schnur) wirst du - befürchte ich - nicht unter ca. 250-300 Euro wegkommen. Lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Bungo (22. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *



gezz schrieb:


> Aber overall (Rute, Rolle, Schnur) wirst du - befürchte ich - nicht unter ca. 250-300 Euro wegkommen. Lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren.



Da stimme ich dir zu, also was ordentliches Wird so min 300€ kosten.
Ob es allerdings die Sage/Tibor Kombo für über 1000€ sein muss wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Geh doch einfach mal zu einem Dealer vor Ort und werfe mal ein paar der genannten Ruten Probe, dann siehst du ja was dir liegt, bzw was die großen Bunnies am besten raushaut.

Das ist meine Kombo:
http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/guideline/guideline-lpxe-rs-neues-modell.html # 6

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenrollen/guideline/fliegenrolle-guideline-igma.html #5/7

http://www.adh-fishing.de/schnur/standard-schnuere/guideline-coastel-neu.html  # 6

Zusammen 550€

Damit fische ich aber nicht nur auf Hecht, sondern auch Karpfen, Rapfen, große Döbel,...


----------



## Suniflex (22. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

@Bungo
entschuldige bitte mal ich möchte nur gern mal wissen wie alt du bist und ob du selber für die ganzen Gerätschaften von denen du gerade sprechen tust bezahlt hast, denn wenn man erst was ordentliches ab 300 oder 550euro bekommen würde hätte ich die ganze Sache schon aufgegeben .Meiner Meinung nach ich das ein ganz schöner Markenkult den du da betreiben tust denn ich weis das viele Hersteller ein und die selben Blanks verwerwenden ,und nur die Namen und die Preise sich ändern doch das Material das gleiche ist ,also es geht auch günstiger und gerade für einen Anfänger ist weniger oftmals mehr.Das soll nicht heißen das alle Ruten gleich sind aber es muß nicht unbedingt bei 300 Euro anfangen ,da wirst du mir bestimmt zustimmen .Das mußte ich jedenfalls feststellen da ich auch am Anfang auf Sage und Loop ect verfallen war aber eines besseren belehrt wurden bin.
                       Mfg und TL


----------



## The flyfisher (22. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten.
Ich bin Schüler und habe daher nicht so viel geld.
Also ich möchte schon gute Qualität aber ich möchte nicht
mehr wie 150 euro ausgeben für Rute + Rolle.

Also bitte ich euch mal ein paar nette Ruten hier rein zu schreiben die unter 100euro kosten aber immer noch was taugen.

Ich hätte gerne auch eine Sage oder sonst was aber dafür reicht mein geld leider nicht. Bzw für den anfang finde ich es auch etwas übertrieben 300+ für eine gute Kombi auszugeben.
Ich denke mal jeder hat sich am anfang etwas billigeres zugelegt.
Ihr seid Profis. Ihr fischt mit den teuren Ruten und findet sie Klasse!
Ich werde definitiv auch später mal zur Sage greifen.

Also bitte um verständnis für einen armen Schüler :vik:


----------



## goeddoek (22. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Moin Kevin |wavey:

Schau Dir als Rute doch mal die DAM Calyber an. Die gibt es in #8 und #9. Liegt preislich bei etwa 80 Euro. Dazu als Schnur 'ne Bass Taper und versuch 'ne Rolle gut, aber gebraucht zu bekommen.

Falls unser Boardie Wildshark hier nicht mitliest, schick ihm doch mal 'ne PN. Der kann Dir sicher sagen, welche Schnur er fischt - weiss ich nicht mehr |kopfkrat  Ich habe die Kombination mal geworfen und muss sagen, die ist wirklich gut für ihr Geld.

'nen Schönheitspreis wird man damit nicht gewinnen, aber darum gehts ja nicht unbedingt


----------



## gezz (22. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

@bungo: ich kann nicht glauben, dass du mit einer 6er rute (ja, ich kenne die guideline. sie ist locker eine klasse höher anzusiedeln) größere bunnys geworfen bekommst. ich weiß nicht genau was du unter "größer" verstehst, aber selbst mit meiner 8er Rute ist das Werfen von großen Kaninchen keine richtige "Freude". 

zurück zum Thema: an der Rolle kannst du getrost sparen! Beim Hechtfischen wirst du keine besonders gute Bremse brauchen. Ein günstiges Modell sollte sich leicht finden lassen. Investier lieber in eine vernünftige Schnur, hieran führt kein Weg vorbei. Hier zu Sparen wird sich nicht lohnen. Eine gute Leine fürs Hechtfischen kostet aber mit Sicherheit (ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren) um die 50 Euro. Dann hättest du noch um die 80-90 Euro für ne Rute, das wird aber eng befürchte ich. 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Suniflex (22. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Hallo Freunde!
also ich habe die Flextec 7/8 in den Händen gehalten ist eine hammer Rute  super Rutenrohr anbei und auch sehr edel im Aussehen wenn du schon ne Chice Rute möchtest ich habe sie bei Ebay GB zum mitsteigern schon für 45euro herausgehen sehen und die ist ihr Geld wert dazu noch ne das muß nicht die Super Aluminium Rolle sein denn die hält in erster lienie nur die Schnur aber in Punkto Fliegenschnur gebe ich gezz Recht da lieber etwas mehr investiert und dann für ne ganze weile Ruhe.
Und das langt für nen Schüler und keiner schaut dich mit dem Teil schief an kannste mir glauben.
Tight Lines und Petri#6#6#6#6


----------



## Inkognitofly (22. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *



> Also ich möchte schon gute* Qualität* aber ich möchte nicht
> mehr wie *150 euro* ausgeben für Rute + Rolle.



|kopfkrat Gibts nix, passt auch net zusammen !!!!!
Kauf dir ne Spinnrute biste wohl besser mit dran #6


----------



## dat_geit (22. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Hier wird wieder ein Müll geschrieben.
Lass dir keinen Scheiß erzählen, denn hechtaugliches Gerät bekommste für dein Budget.
Wenn es ernst wird gebe ich dir gerne Tips für die Gerätezusammenstellung.

Übrigens bietet 300,- € Euronengerät halt was zum Angeben im Anfängerlager, für die darüber sollten es schon über 1000,- sein, weil ja die Klamotte noch dazu kommt.

Ne Fanggarantie geschweige denn ne Präsentationsanleitung bekommste selbst mit ner Kreditkarte nicht.
Nicht sparen beim Vorfach und für nen Einstieg tut es auf ne WF Schnur.


andy


----------



## The flyfisher (22. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Gibts nix, passt auch net zusammen !!!!!
> Kauf dir ne Spinnrute biste wohl besser mit dran #6



Als ob :r
Habe schon eine schöne Rute im Auge.
Die Flextec XRD 44 10ft 8/9 für nur 80euro.
Kennt diese Rute jemand bzw die Firma?
Die beschreibung schaut gut aus.
Also nichts billiges.
Bitte um schnelle antworten.


----------



## dat_geit (22. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Die 10' Modelle sind was für erfahrene Werfer und besonders beim Fischen auf Esox würde ich dir maximal zu ner 9,6 lieber ne 9' raten. Und tu dir nen Gefallen und bleiben bei 7-8 max, denn sonst wird sich schnell Frust einstellen.

Ach ja und auch bei der Schnur bist du am Anfang gut mit der WF Floating (schwimmend) beraten. 

Ich selber habe bereits einige Ruten des genannten Herstellers sowohl in Händen gehabt, wie auch geworfen und war besonders vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis sehr angetan.

Eigentlich fühle ich mich immer noch als Anfänger und aknn mich gut an meine ersten Versuche auf Hecht erinnern. Das Gerät wie oben genannt fische ich immer noch. 

Auch in Sachen Aktion lieber etwas langsamere Ruten, denn du willst sicherlich auch schöne Bunnys transportieren, ohne dich zu piercen oder gar schlimmeres.

Andy


----------



## gezz (22. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Über die Flextec Ruten wurde hier und auch in anderen Foren schon sehr viel geschrieben - einfach mal suchen. Gibt sowohl sehr gute als auch sehr schlechte Erfahrungen. Die Meinungen waren nie einheitlich. Am verlässlichsten wird es sein, wenn Du dir ein eigenes Bild machst. Preislich gesehen gehst Du ja kein soo großes Risiko ein. Ist halt die Frage, ob man günstig kauft und nicht genau weiß was einen erwartet, oder etwas mehr ausgibt und sich eine Rute zulegt, über die weniger Kontroversen geführt wurden. Bei der Länge würde ich aber - wie Andy schon sagte - bei 9ft bleiben.  

Eine WF Schnur (schwimmend) halte ich nur für bestimmte Gewässer für angebracht. Da musst Du einfach schauen WIE du vor Ort fischen musst. Es kann sehr gut sein, dass sich eine intermedial oder sinking eher anbieten würde. Das kannst aber nur DU entscheiden. Ein paar Infos über dein Gewässer und dein Einsatzszenario könnten jedoch helfen hier eine ensprechende "Empfehlung" auszusprechen.

Im Grunde ist es ja meistens auch so: jeder rät dir zu dem was er - aufgrund seiner subjektiven Erfahrungen - für richtig hält. Was letztendlich für dich passt, kannst nur Du herausfinden. Ich persönlich fände es z.b. problematisch eine Rute bei Ebay zu kaufen die ich noch nie in den Händen geschweige denn geworfen habe. Auch hier hast Du immerhin ein bestimmtes Risiko: Du musst mit einer Rute auch klar kommen.

viele Grüße 
alex


----------



## Bungo (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *



Suniflex schrieb:


> @Bungo
> entschuldige bitte mal ich möchte nur gern mal wissen wie alt du bist und ob du selber für die ganzen Gerätschaften von denen du gerade sprechen tust bezahlt hast, denn wenn man erst was ordentliches ab 300 oder 550euro bekommen würde hätte ich die ganze Sache schon aufgegeben


Ich bin Student und 22 Jahre alt. Und ich muss für mein Gerät auch immer lange sparen.
Ich habe die Kombo zwar gebraucht erstanden, hätte sie mir aber auch so gekauft weil sie einfach genial ist. 
Vorallem kann man mit der Rute auch noch auf Karpfen oder andere kampfstarke Fische gehen. Rute und Rolle machen das locker mit.
Meine erste Rute war auch eine Exori Magic Fly  für Forellen usw..., aber wie Inkognitofly schon sagt:




> Also ich möchte schon gute* Qualität* aber ich möchte nicht
> mehr wie *150 euro* ausgeben für Rute + Rolle.





Inkognitofly schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Gibts nix, passt auch net zusammen !!!!!



Deshalb entweder günstiges Anfänger Gerät, oder qualitativ ordentliches Hechtgerät, und das kostet mit Rute, Rolle und Schnur nunmal Geld. 
Beides passt leider nicht wirklich zusammen.




gezz schrieb:


> @bungo: ich kann nicht glauben, dass du mit einer 6er rute (ja, ich kenne die guideline. sie ist locker eine klasse höher anzusiedeln) größere bunnys geworfen bekommst. ich weiß nicht genau was du unter "größer" verstehst, aber selbst mit meiner 8er Rute ist das Werfen von großen Kaninchen keine richtige "Freude".


Also mit der 4teiligen RS und der Costal geht das ohne Probleme.
Normale Bunnies bis gut 20cm, Standart Hechtstreamer (von FFE, Inselcrew,..) die so um die 15cm sind.
Ist wirklich kein Problem. 
Selbst mit zusätzlichem Blei beim fischen auf Zander ging das ohne Probleme.



gezz schrieb:


> Eine gute Leine fürs Hechtfischen kostet aber mit Sicherheit (ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren) um die 50 Euro.


Sehe ich auch so. Ich habe einmal eine 20€ Schnur gekauft (meine erste), schon am selben Tag habe ich es bereut... 50€ ist untere Grenze für gute Schnüre.


Noch als kleiner Tipp, schau mal hier im Anglerboard bei den kleinanzeigen, oder noch besser, im http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/ bei den Kleinanzeigen.
Da ist auch ne LPXE RS #7 mit Rolle und Schnur drin.
Vllt ist sie ja noch verfügbar.


----------



## Suniflex (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Hallo Flyfisher
also ich habe die Flextec in den Händen gehalten und wie gesagt eine 9ft in der Klasse 7/8 ist ausreichend für die Hechtfischerei.
Und wenn du sie ersteigern möchtest bekommst du sie schon für weniger als 80 euro und sie sieht zudem auch noch Top aus obwohl das nicht das Ausschlag gebende Kriterium  sein dürfte.
Preis Leistung stimmen da und für einen Schüler völlig ok wirst du nicht bereuen.#6


----------



## Bellyboater (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Ich hab mir die XRD 44 in 9' Klasse 8/9 zugelegt und sie gefällt mir wirklich gut. Ich habe sie mit verschiedenen Schnurgewichten getestet, bei 18g wirft sie sich für mein Empfinden am Besten. Somit wäre sie mehr ne #8 als ne #9.


----------



## Daniel1983 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

hey,

also ich würd dir ne LPXE Rs in 7 oder 8 empfehlen die Rute ist in meinen Augen ein Traum, extrem lecht, sehr schnelle Aktion einfach ein Arbeitstier! Wie gemacht zum Streamerfischen.... aber das nur meine persönliche Meinung gibt sicherlich günstigere Ruten die denn selben Zweck erfüllen.... aber wenn die Sache länger betreiben willst gib lieber mehr Geld aus und du hast wirklich sehr sehr gutes Material wo du auch länger deine Freude dran hast!

tl daniel


----------



## Bellyboater (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Das ist auf jeden Fall eine geniale Rute, zumindest die alte, 3teilige Serie. Aber die fällt doch total aus seinem preislichen Rahmen.


----------



## Bungo (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall eine geniale Rute, zumindest die alte, 3teilige Serie. Aber die fällt doch total aus seinem preislichen Rahmen.


Hast du mal die 4-teilige geworfen?
Meine 3-teilige hatte minimal Rillen in 2 Ringen und ich hab sie reklamiert.
Da die neue Serie schon auf dem Markt war habe ich für 38€ innerhalb von 2 Tagen dank dem super Service von ADH und Guideline eine neue 4-teilige bekommen.

Die 4-teilige ist nicht mehr ganz so "aggressiv", wird aber noch müheloser mit schweren Schnüren und Streamern fertig und lässt somit noch bessere weiten zu.


----------



## Bellyboater (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Ich habe die alte in #7 und konnte von einem Bekannten die 4teilige werfen. Die Neue ist mir irgendwie "zu gefühlskalt", wie ein Besenstiel...


----------



## antonio (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich habe die alte in #7 und konnte von einem Bekannten die 4teilige werfen. Die Neue ist mir irgendwie "zu gefühlskalt", wie ein Besenstiel...



so ist es eben, der eine so der andere so.
ne fliegenrute sollte man probewerfen, wenns geht.

antonio


----------



## Suniflex (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Hallo Freunde !|wavey:
Ich möchte dieses Thema noch einmal aufgreifen,und zwar möchte ich gern auf Hecht fischen und weis nicht genau was mann da für ein Vorfach nimmt . Ich könnte mir vorstellen das man ein stärkeres gezogenes Vorfach anknüpft so bis 0,30und dann zb:40cm Flexonit anknüpfen tut damit einem der Streamer nicht weg gebissen wird,aber wissen tue ich das nicht und deshalb möchte ich gern mal ein paar Tipps von den Leuten die schon einmal mit der Fliegenrute auf Hecht gefischt haben .
Wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten.
 Viele Grüße und TL an alle Flyfisher und Boardis|wavey:


----------



## dat_geit (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

@Suniflex

Genau so sieht es aus. Du hast die Antwort selber gegeben.
Aber nimm kein gezogenes Vorfach, sondern ein Stück Mono.
Ne 40er oder 35er sollte es schon eher sein, damit die Kraftübertragung besser funzt. aber das kannste ja leicht ausprobieren.
Länge kürzen bis du ein gutes Gefühl hast, denn Hechte sind nicht Schnurscheu.


----------



## Bungo (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *



Suniflex schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde !|wavey:
> Ich möchte dieses Thema noch einmal aufgreifen,und zwar möchte ich gern auf Hecht fischen und weis nicht genau was mann da für ein Vorfach nimmt . Ich könnte mir vorstellen das man ein stärkeres gezogenes Vorfach anknüpft so bis 0,30und dann zb:40cm Flexonit anknüpfen tut damit einem der Streamer nicht weg gebissen wird,aber wissen tue ich das nicht und deshalb möchte ich gern mal ein paar Tipps von den Leuten die schon einmal mit der Fliegenrute auf Hecht gefischt haben .
> Wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten.
> Viele Grüße und TL an alle Flyfisher und Boardis|wavey:


Ich kam mir schon doof vor weil der Post in dem anderen Thread auf einmal weg war 

Also.
Ich habe Ende September/ Anfang Oktober auch angefangen auf Hecht zu fischen. Mir wurde Hardmono empfohlen. Viele Leute berichteten mir sie hätte damit noch nie einen Hecht verloren.
Nun, ich habe 2 von 5 großen Hechten wegen Materialversagen verloren. Einmal direkt beim Biss, einmal kurz danach. Durchgeschnitten wie Butter.
Gerade bei leichten Streamern wird oft tief geschluckt da beim öffnen des Mauls ein Unterdruck entsteht der den Streamer einsaugt.

Danach habe ich Stahl probiert, das schlägt mit der Zeit leider aus.

Mittlerweile bin ich hierbei gelandet:
http://www.ffe-shop.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=50_219&products_id=1468
Ich fische ca 2m Hartmono, daran ca 30cm Tyger Leader. 
Das Zeug schlägt nicht aus, lässt sich gut werfen und vorallem lässt es sich knoten wie Mono und das bei Bissfestigkeit wie Stahl.
Leider ist das Zeug schweine teuer...  Ich werde allerdings dabei bleiben, denn wenn du einmal nen Hecht von über nem Meter direkt unter der Oberfläche siehst wie er volle Kanne den Streamer nimmt und dein Anhieb ins leere geht weil 50er Hartmono durchgebissen wurde ist man geschädigt


@ dat_geit
Du empfielst ernsthaft normales Mono auf Hecht?
Du weißt dass du dafür aus den meisten Vereinen fliegst wenn du mit sowas beim fischen auf Hecht erwicht wirst!


----------



## dat_geit (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Ich bezog mich auf seinen Vorschlag und rede lediglich vom Material vor dem Flexonit.
Reines Mono auf Hecht ist dann doch ein wenig optimistisch. 

Aber mal ein kleines Wörtchen zu dem angedeuteten unwaidgerechten Fischen.
Ich habe schon ne Menge Hechte gefangen und auch gesehen, die über einen Drilling nebst Stahlvorfach im Bereich des Kopfes verfügten..............

Was wäre dann wohl mit einem Mono und Einzelhaken.......nur mal so zum Nachdenken, was immer so an netten Ansichten ohne einmal sich damit zu befassen so überall übernommen wird......

Aber hier geht es um andere Dinge.

Flexonit ist etwas sehr gutes Vorfachmaterial. Mein Stahlvorfach kostet 5m beinahe 10,-€ und das schlägt nicht aus. (Supraflex)


----------



## Suniflex (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Danke an euch aber Bungo dat geit hat gesagt das ich am ende das Flexonit nehmen soll und nicht nur Mono so habe ich es verstanden .
Noch etwas bindet ihr einen Wirbel an das Flexonit oder auch an die schnur die du benannt hast Bungo denn dann wäre das wechseln des Streamers bestimmt einfacher oder?
         viele Grüße Steffen


----------



## Bungo (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Sry, hatte das so verstanden als ob er normales Mono verwenden soll.
Kann man das Fleonit direkt dranknoten ohne dass es Mono zerschneidet?

Und wo/wie hast du schon so viele Hechte mit Drillingen im Maul gesehen/gefangen?

Wir hatten das Thema neulich, und noch keiner von uns hat nen Räuber (außer im Puff) mit nem Haken im Maul gefangen oder einen verendeten Fisch damit gesehen.
Ein Bekannter hat eine riesen Teichanlage in der hauptsächlich Hechte und Karpfen sind und hat seit über 20 Jahren noch nie nen verendeten Fisch mit was im Maul gefunden.
Und erst einmal wurde in Fisch mit nem Drilling im Maul gefangen.

Wenn natürlich der 20cm Wobbler mittig im Maul sitzt und beide Drillinge voll greifen wird der Fisch sicherlich verenden.
Wenn aber die Haken So sitzen dass der Köder selbst durch schwimmbewegung auch in Bewegung kommt wird er sich mit der Zeit lösen. Da ist sogar ein größerer Köder besser da er mehr Wasserwiderstand bildet.


----------



## Bungo (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

@ Suniflex

Also am Anfang habe ich keinen Wirbel genommen, mittlerweile habe ich aber einen kleinen dran gemacht, da es das Wechseln wirklich deutlich erleichtert und das teure Vorfach nicht jedes mal ein paar cm kürzer wird.


----------



## dat_geit (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Die Fische habe ich in Vereinsgewässern gefangen, die einen hohen Befischungsdruck hatte.
Die waren auch alle sehr agil und störten sich daran nicht, obwohl die Drillinge schon teilweise zu begannen zu verosten, bzw. die Quetschhülsen gammelnten.
Ich denke die meisten Haken verlieren sie weider durch das Fressen.
Die Jungs sind wirklich verdammt robust.

Ich setze auf Mikrowirbel oder setze einen Karpfenring als Verbinder ein.

Andy


----------



## Suniflex (23. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Danke euch beiden Bungo und Dat Geit ihr habt mir wirklich geholfen ich werde jetzt meine ersten Gehversuche mit der Fliegenrute auf Hecht machen und versuchen einen der Räuber zu überlisten . 
  Tight Lines und vielen Dank noch einmal #6


----------



## sniperfly (25. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Hallo Inkognitofly

Ich fische selbst 2 Ruten von Flextec   eine 10´6  in  6-7  für Forellen in See  und eine  8-9  4 teilig  10´. Die  8-9 ist zwar nicht die schnellste für mittlere Steamer bis ca. 10 cm reicht sie aber locker aus. Für den Preis  von  39 € ist sie aber unschlagbar. 
Ich habe im Juni in Irland sogar meine SAGE #9 zu Hause gelassen. 

Tight Lines Sniperfly


----------



## tommig (25. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Auch ich nehme ein ca. 1,50m langes Stück Mono in 0,40-0,45 und knote mittels Albrightknoten ein Stück Flexonit ( max. 40cm) an das Mono. Zuerst habe ich dann die Streamer mittels Homer Rodloop ans Vorfach/Flexonit geknüpft.Später mit einer Klemmhülse einen Microsnap angebracht.Gefällt mir persönlich besser und erleichtert das Wechseln des Streamers enorm :q
Tl und Gruß aus Kassel.


----------



## Suniflex (26. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Hallo
 und hast du damit schon Hechte gefangen? denn die Micro Snap sehen mir nicht unbedingt vertrauenswürdig aus bei der Belastung die dann so ein Drill von nem Hecht mit sich bringt. Aber genau wissen tue ich das nicht wäre ein guter Wirbel nicht vieleicht besser? Iss nur ne Frage denn wenn ich schon ein0,40-045 Monofieles vorn an knüpfe und dann das Flexonit was ne super Tragkraft hat und dann so ein Micro Snap ich weis nich.
Aber wie gesagt ich lass mich gern belehren.
                   Tl Steffen


----------



## Bungo (26. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *



Suniflex schrieb:


> Hallo
> und hast du damit schon Hechte gefangen? denn die Micro Snap sehen mir nicht unbedingt vertrauenswürdig aus bei der Belastung die dann so ein Drill von nem Hecht mit sich bringt.


Wahrscheinlich hat er noch nie was damit gefangen, sonst würde er sie nicht empfehlen...
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=38808
Les Einfach mal hier, erstes Ergebnis bei google, da haben ALLE die selbe Meinung, und die ist ernüchternd.
Ich selbst habe sie noch nicht gefischt, aber ein Kolle hat mir mal davon erzählt, auch sein Fazit war niederschmetternd. Gebrochen oder Aufgebogen, was anderes kam nicht raus.


----------



## gezz (26. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Meine Montage zum Fischen mit Streamern auf Hecht sieht in etwa so aus:

- Flugschnur (geschweißter Loop am Ende)
- 80 cm 60er Monofil (Perfection Loop an beiden Enden)
- 80 cm Hardmono (Loop an beiden Enden durch eine Klemmhülse)
- kleiner Wirbel (Tragkraft. ca. 15kg)
- Streamer

Die Länge kann je nach Gewässer und verwendeter Schnur (schwimmend, intermedial, sinkend) auch schonmal was variieren. 

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Suniflex (26. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

@  Bungo 
ja das habe ich auch schon vorher gelesen gehabt deshalb auch meine Frage aber danke trotzdem.
@gezz
Das was du da beschreibst hört sich erst mal ganz gut an ,aber jetzt mal ne andere Frage ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen blassen schimmer was ein perfectionsloop iss ?|kopfkrat Es wäre wirklich nicht schlecht wenn du mal ein klitze kleines Foto von so einer Montage von dir einstellen könntes /würdest /möchtest :q:q:q
bitte bitte iss auch noch von mir drin wie du siehst.Ich weis was Mono iss und auch ne Hülse usw, aber meine bescheidene Vorstellungkraft reicht da nich aus sorry.#d
Also wissen möchte ich es schon gern denn wer will sein en ersten Hecht gefangen mit ner Fliegenrute schon ger verlieren nur weil er zu dämlich war seine Montage ordentlich her zu richten :c:cwäre sau doof ehrlich gesagt.
Danke und TL Steffen


----------



## Bungo (26. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Also wenn du den Hecht nicht verlieren willst dann knotest du hinter das Hartmono noch Titan, Flexonit, Tyger Leader, oder was ähnliches mit Stahlt/Titan.

http://www.fliegenfischen.de/know_how/knoten/detail.php?objectID=598&class=60&thema=603#

Hier findest du die wichtigstens Knoten.
Den Perfection Loop nimmst du wenn du z.B. 2 Schlaufen ineinander "schlaufen" willst. Der Vorteil ist du kannst immer schnell das komplette Vorfach wechseln.


----------



## Suniflex (26. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Hallo Boardis
vielen Dank Bungo  das hilft mir schon mal weiter prima !
ich hoffe aber das gezz auch noch en schönes Foto hätte um die sache mal quasi in Natura zu sehen .
                   gruß Steffen:g


----------



## tommig (26. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *

Huch, da hat sich wohl der Fehlerteufel bei mir eingeschlichen:m
Es handelt sich nicht um den Microsnap, sondern um den Fastlock Snap.Ganz genau um den von Profiblinker, Gr.14, TG 31,4 kg.Einen Wirbel, wie oben geschrieben, benutze ich mal gar nicht, wozu auch!!
@ Bungo, ich habe schon ein paar schöne Fische gefangen, wenn auch noch nicht die richtigen " Boddenkrokodile" Und wenn Du mal richtig liest, dann habe ich, mal abgesehen von meinem Fehler bei der Bezeichnung, keine Empfehlung ausgesprochen.Es ging lediglich um den Aufbau des Vorfachs:q
Gruß und Tl aus Kassel.


----------



## Bungo (26. November 2009)

*AW: Fliegenrute zum Hechtfischen gesucht *



tommig schrieb:


> @ Bungo, ich habe schon ein paar schöne Fische gefangen, wenn auch noch nicht die richtigen " Boddenkrokodile"


Galub ich dir!
Ich hatte das auf das System mit dem Microsnap gezogen, weil das sich so oft aufbiegt oder bricht.


----------

